# Michelin Pilot Sport 4?



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Are the Michelin Pilot Sport 4s any good? any good on the TTS?

Thoughts please guys, also do they have any rim protection?

Cheers


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Best I used on the TT, and yes. :wink:


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Put a set of these on my mk1 when I had it and made the car feel completely different,grip was insane and over all the car just felt better and as said yes there is some rim protection.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Just had all 4 tyres replaces from the standard Hankooks to the Michelin Pilot Sport 4s......awesome! the TTS feels so much better, the grip is awesome!

I was always a firm believer that the Hankooks were ok as they came on the car from factory, but Mannnnn the PS4s are so much better!

can't recommend them enough guys! 8)


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

stumardy said:


> Are the Michelin Pilot Sport 4s any good? any good on the TTS?
> 
> Thoughts please guys, also do they have any rim protection?
> 
> Cheers


My S3 had Conti 5's which I loved but short shelf life. TTS came with Yokohama's which were rubbish. Changed to Michelin's which were brilliant. Recent bust a wheel on a pot hole and Audi fitted Pirellis to the front which are OK but don't feel as composed as the Michelin's did. All in all I will fit the Michelin's in the future.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Is it all perception? I had Yokohamas on 20" wheels on my MK3 TTS and thought they were great. Very quiet and good grip in all conditions.

Over the years on 5 different TTs, I've tried virtually all of them and never had a duuffer I couldn't wait to get rid of.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Is it all perception? I had Yokohamas on 20" wheels on my MK3 TTS and thought they were great. Very quiet and good grip in all conditions.

Over the years on 5 different TTs, I've tried virtually all of them and never had a duuffer I couldn't wait to get rid of.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

No. I live in maidenhead area which has a bunch of slow, but two lane roundabouts that you can safely, but unsafely... Throw the car round in a ham-fisted fashion. The Bridgestone s0002 were easy to make understeer in the warm dry weather. I haven't had the balls to go fast enough to unstick the ps4s. They also offer some feel, which on the tts is great!


----------

